# General > Business >  £5.7m for education in Highlands and Islands

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*£5.7m for education in Highlands and Islands*

The Highland economy will benefit from a substantial funding boost for further education in the region, Youth Employment Minister Angela Constance announced today.   More than £5.7 million of European Structural Funds will go towards the University of the Highlands and Islands (UHI) specifically to aid economic recovery in the area.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

